# Rare Picture of Rosie



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope this works. It says it is attached. Pardon the dish towel.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

So pretty! Is that Rosie's dish towel? Lilly would love it!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Look at her!!!!! What a cutie.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

She's CUTE!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, she looks great. I would be so happy if all I had around was a dish towel.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, what a pretty girl! Is she a big Hav? Or is it just the angle that the photo was taken? You would see a lot more than just a dish towel in my house!!!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Lucille, I can't believe how messy your house is - imagine, a dish towel! Ha, ha - you should see our place with the toys strewn all over and bones like some sort of charnel house. A dish towel would be nice.

Oh, and Rosie is super-cute - she looks very smug in that photo!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It is so hard to get a picture of her being still. But the husband was determined. She is just 8.5 lbs. Her hair is growing out from the puppy cut she got in March during the dreaded coat blowing stage.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Rosie is adorable and is getting so grown up and her white is very white! Your shampoo works well for her!

Abby only likes dish towels if they are "used" LOL


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Rosie is a beauty. Thanks for the new picture. Please never ask to be excused for house keeping with the dragger inners all of us have. My floors always look like I lost the broom, my vac broke and I'm going blind. At least that is my current excuses.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Well that Rosie is a keeper for sure. She is darling. And she does dishes, what more can you ask Mom?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Well that Rosie is a keeper for sure. She is darling. And she does dishes, what more can you ask Mom?


ound: That's exactly what I was thinking! I want a Rosie.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Miss Rosie, what a beauty you are. So nice to see a picture of you. What a good girl to help mommy with the dishes.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Rosie is a beauty. Thanks for the new picture. Please never ask to be excused for house keeping with the dragger inners all of us have. My floors always look like I lost the broom, my vac broke and I'm going blind. At least that is my current excuses.


Too Funny! I swept for an hour tonight. Our floors are not filled with dog fur but leaves and other debris that the pups drag in. LoL Rosie is a beauty. How old is she?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rosie is adorable. Of course, I happen to be partial to that color pattern.<g>

LOVE the eyebrows!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rosie is a very oretty girl.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I love her little attitude..doesn't she just know she's a sweetie!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie is 17 months now. I got her the first of August last year.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a doll and looks like she wants someone to click that camera. Dish towel? That looks more like a security blanket to me.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Rosie is beautiful.
I love how her coat looks.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a little cutie she is!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It's about time Rosie got her time in front of the camera. What a beauty.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Rosie has a great coat,she looks great.When is her birthday?it must be around the same time as our Dizzie's he is the 3/3/09.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Rosie is a real looker! 
She is so pretty.....maybe she is such a diva she just hardly has time for photos?:drama:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

AwwW! Now she needs a picture next to the kitty.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Pixiesmom said:


> AwwW! Now she needs a picture next to the kitty.


Yes, we need to see them both together!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Rosie is very pretty! You have a heart of gold to have a Hav in a long coat. Patience.......You have achieved a beautiful Hav! Thank you so much for sharing this rare photo of Rosie.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how cute...adorable photo!!!! How old is she and when did she start with blowing the coat?????
My Whimsy just turned 6 mo....is it too soon yet?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Around the first of Feb. I had her trimed into a puppy cut the first of March. Not been cut since. Once we got through the blowing coat, it rarely mats and is easy to brush out. OH she was about a year old when it started.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Rosie is darling. My house is often littered with shredded paper towels or tissues. The hav's can steal them right out of a pocket and happily shred them in seconds.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie was broken from toilet paper shredding until the Outlaw got in the mix. Now Josie Wales gets on the shelf where the paper is and pushes it down to Rosie and they BOTH shred it all over the house. I have tried to get pictures of both of them; but they are never still except in the bed with me--and you are not going to see those pictures. lol


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwwh she is so adorable .. To me, it looks like she wanna reach someone's face to shower with kisses <3 soooooo precious

Where was Josie at that time ?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Lookin' good, Rosie!!

On a side note, I looooooove that wingback chair in the background!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Galaxie about 4 years ago, I redecorated. My house is a 1920's era so all the rooms are small. New furniture is so big that I had everything reuphostered. The wing chair is 20 years old at least.


----------

